# 2006 Club Car Precedent



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Just purchased a like new 06 Club car Precedent golf cart. She is green in color and is very nice. Much better that the old metal body EZ Go we had. If anyone is looking for a nice cart this is the one. I paid $2350 for the cart. The guy has four more just like it and also has some Club Car DS models as well!!! We have been riding around the neighborhood with it. I cant wait to go camping with it.
Bobby


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We have 2 and they were worth every penny! One needs a total overhaul (3 kids ,times 10 friends, add poor judgement and back seat drivers and there you go) and we just got the other off of Craigslist. This one has custom paint, lift kit, bigger wheels, totally insane considering the poor thing was meant to get you from one hole to another on a golf course. We paid $1200 for the first one but it came with a past and serious issues. This one was $2800 but the guy originally wanted $3500. DH gives that more TLC than he does our cars!!!! We really enjoy driving those around whether it's in the field or down to the mailbox. Just be careful and don't pop any wheelies with yours (trust me on that one)....those poor things can only take so much abuse!

Michele


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

They are rated #1. I plan on putting LED headlights,taillights,and strobes all over it. You will see me coming !!! Grote and Trucklite make some BRIGHT White light headlamps!!! 
I will respect my baby!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Besides the obvious (golf) why do people buy these?


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

[quote name='Oregon_Camper' date='Apr 20 2009, 09:51 PM' post='340974']
Besides the obvious (golf) why do people buy these?








[/quote

Because they're fun, of course! And just a handy thing to have. I can't tell you how many times we've taken a "family drive" thru the country...well, at least thru the fields, or used it to haul stuff back and forth in the yard. When the weather is nice I even pick the kids up from the bus stop! (It's a REALLY long walk) My FIL has 26 acres across from us and my kids tear up every bit of it, but much much much more safely than on a 4 wheeler or such. I feel good knowing they are in that because they can't go too fast or flip it over. They can drive their friends around and I don't fear for their safety. It's become an epidemic around here and I can't tell you how many friends and family have them, either battery or gas. Some have lift kits, custom tires and rims, custom paint, lights, stereos, heat and air!!!!!

Like I said, we love ours and have enjoyed both of them. It's the cheap Jersey version of a Gator or Mule...LOL. You have no idea what you're missing!

And besides, wouldn't I look a little silly riding shotgun on a 4 wheeler?!?!?!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

See here on the right coast it seems golf carts are everywhere at campgrounds. Sometimes they actually have parades. Yes, parades. My neighbor has one and he drives it up the street to visit the other guy who lives on the road. Their are only 4 of us on the road, guess he hates to walk.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

I really never thought I would be interested in a golf cart, but now that I am at a seasonal site in a campground that is HUGE with lots of hills, I understand the desire to own one. They are absolutely everywhere and even a lot of the weekend campers we saw coming in had them in the bed of their trucks. The campground has a cool ramp set up to get them on and off of the trucks. I am now watching craigslist for a cheap one that somebody has finished using.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> See here on the right coast it seems golf carts are everywhere at campgrounds. Sometimes they actually have parades. Yes, parades. My neighbor has one and he drives it up the street to visit the other guy who lives on the road. Their are only 4 of us on the road, guess he hates to walk.


That has to be an East Coast thing. Other than the camp host cruising around sell wood and checking on sites, I've never seen anyone with one. Granted, i don't spent a lot of time in campground that would support having a golf cart. I guess for me, camping is about getting out and walking around the sites, not riding in a power cart.

Now...those bigger gas powered carts are great for people with lot of land. Ever see the show "Little People Big World"? That is a great reason to have one of those power carts. BTW...I worked with Matt Roloff for about 4 years....GREAT guy!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I guess they would be handy if you live in a rural area. Sounds like fun


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> See here on the right coast it seems golf carts are everywhere at campgrounds. Sometimes they actually have parades. Yes, parades. My neighbor has one and he drives it up the street to visit the other guy who lives on the road. Their are only 4 of us on the road, guess he hates to walk.


That has to be an East Coast thing. Other than the camp host cruising around sell wood and checking on sites, I've never seen anyone with one. Granted, i don't spent a lot of time in campground that would support having a golf cart. I guess for me, camping is about getting out and walking around the sites, not riding in a power cart.

Now...those bigger gas powered carts are great for people with lot of land. Ever see the show "Little People Big World"? That is a great reason to have one of those power carts. BTW...I worked with Matt Roloff for about 4 years....GREAT guy!
[/quote]

When you say Matt Roloff, are you reffering to the father on the show? if so i must ask what did you work with him on? I work for a company that he used to be employeed by, headquaters is out of Newtown square Pa. ....just curious.

Oh yeah, i live on teh east coast and dont get the golf cart thing either, but they have been gaining popularity.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

1jeep said:


> When you say Matt Roloff, are you reffering to the father on the show? if so i must ask what did you work with him on? I work for a company that he used to be employeed by, headquaters is out of Newtown square Pa. ....just curious.
> 
> Oh yeah, i live on teh east coast and dont get the golf cart thing either, but they have been gaining popularity.


Yep..the father on the show. We worked at Sequent Computer Systems together. Matt left Sequent before it was purchased by IBM...then I left after that.









Matt son, Zach, is my son's soccer coach.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

We haul the cart in the back of my super duty. The Thousand Trails campground we go to a lot is fairly large. My wife was hit by a car several years ago and it hurts for her to walk lond distances so the cart works well. We use it to get ice,ice cream, propane,or to just take a cruise around the campground. We plan on addind a back seat flip down seat. We also are known as the neighborhood watch where we live. We are watching you.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I own a gas-powered golf cart, as I live in a gated community with over 300 miles of winding, mountainous roads, and it is FUN to go exploring on the cart. I take my cell phone, etc., and me and Jimmy have a blast. They are issued a community "tag" and you must show proof of insurance and be a licensed driver (even with 4-wheelers, here, which I think is a good idea on roads). 
I plan to take mine on trips to the local lakes, with a small cart.
Try it......you'll like it!!








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mountainlady56 said:


> Try it......you'll like it!!


For now I will stick to the 2 wheel type of transportation.....


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Is that Diet Dr. Pepper I see?!?!?!?!?! Anyone who drinks that is #1 in my book!!! (Even if you disapprove of my golf cart...)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Is that Diet Dr. Pepper I see?!?!?!?!?! Anyone who drinks that is #1 in my book!!! (Even if you disapprove of my golf cart...)


Sure...gotta love the DDP...









i don't disapprove...I just do things different. Hey...if you're having fun, then rock on.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> When you say Matt Roloff, are you reffering to the father on the show? if so i must ask what did you work with him on? I work for a company that he used to be employeed by, headquaters is out of Newtown square Pa. ....just curious.
> 
> Oh yeah, i live on teh east coast and dont get the golf cart thing either, but they have been gaining popularity.


Yep..the father on the show. We worked at Sequent Computer Systems together. Matt left Sequent before it was purchased by IBM...then I left after that.









Matt son, Zach, is my son's soccer coach.
[/quote]

Correct field, wrong company. I work for SAP, i had heard the rumor that he had worked out of our headquarters in PA for a period of time. I never actually got to meet him.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Golf carts will tip over with enough speed and a quick turn. We had a friend who rolled hers, ended up with a broken ankle but no other injures. They are alot of fun. We have the 4wheelers to get around the farm and still have a gulf cart to. make sure to keep all body parts inside the cart. Fire rings are hard on feet that hang out.







That was not pretty. enjoy


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

fourwalls said:


> Golf carts will tip over with enough speed and a quick turn. We had a friend who rolled hers, ended up with a broken ankle but no other injures. They are alot of fun. We have the 4wheelers to get around the farm and still have a gulf cart to. make sure to keep all body parts inside the cart. Fire rings are hard on feet that hang out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better believe they'll tip over, especially with a sharp turn onto a washboard road at a high rate of speed, resulting in going airborn and almost hitting a ditch!! I was letting Jimmy "learn to drive"!







I kept telling him to "hit the brakes", he started laughing and almost got us killed!! End of driving lessons. The previous one had ended when he pulled out in front of a Jeep Cherokee, without slowing down at an intersection!!







No more driving lessons for him!! I'll leave it to the PAID professionals!!








Also, be very careful not to have someone in the back seat who likes to rock back and forth from side-to-side. My cousin's son did this, and he's quite large, and I couldn't control steering. So, anything's dangerous if not used carefully and properly.
BTW, Oregon Camper, nothing wrong with your mode of transportation, either, except several VERY experienced riders have laid theirs down on the gravel, hilly, winding roads inside our gates, so I wouldn't recommend it for a novice. Also, I agree, if you drink Diet Dr. Pepper (having one, myself, right now!) you're alright with me!!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

n2striper said:


> They are rated #1. I plan on putting LED headlights,taillights,and strobes all over it. You will see me coming !!! Grote and Trucklite make some BRIGHT White light headlamps!!!
> I will respect my baby!!


Hi,
I drive mine (08 Club Car) at night, here, as well. I got the headlights, tail lights, back seat that folds down, seat belts for the rear, top with gutter-type drains, folding windshield, and a bar for the back to assist with getting off/on. No need for strobes, assure me.......you can see us coming with the standard headlight kit and see us from the rear with the standard tail lights. 
I, initially, got mine rather than a 4-wheeler, but it sure comes in handy going to pick up mail and going sight-seeing in our community, even fishing and going to the indoor pool/rec center. I still want to get a rear-view mirror (of all things I DIDN'T get!) for it, to watch for traffic coming behind me. I pull over, whenever possible, and let them by, if I'm going uphill.
Darlene


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

We are camping right now and it is nice here. We rode the cart around yesterday. I really like my cart.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

mountainlady56 said:


> Golf carts will tip over with enough speed and a quick turn. We had a friend who rolled hers, ended up with a broken ankle but no other injures. They are alot of fun. We have the 4wheelers to get around the farm and still have a gulf cart to. make sure to keep all body parts inside the cart. Fire rings are hard on feet that hang out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better believe they'll tip over, especially with a sharp turn onto a washboard road at a high rate of speed, resulting in going airborn and almost hitting a ditch!! I was letting Jimmy "learn to drive"!







I kept telling him to "hit the brakes", he started laughing and almost got us killed!! End of driving lessons. The previous one had ended when he pulled out in front of a Jeep Cherokee, without slowing down at an intersection!!







No more driving lessons for him!! I'll leave it to the PAID professionals!!








Also, be very careful not to have someone in the back seat who likes to rock back and forth from side-to-side. My cousin's son did this, and he's quite large, and I couldn't control steering. So, anything's dangerous if not used carefully and properly.
BTW, Oregon Camper, nothing wrong with your mode of transportation, either, except several VERY experienced riders have laid theirs down on the gravel, hilly, winding roads inside our gates, so I wouldn't recommend it for a novice. Also, I agree, if you drink Diet Dr. Pepper (having one, myself, right now!) you're alright with me!!








Darlene
[/quote]

I feel a "Diet Dr. Pepper" coming on.......


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

n2striper said:


> We are camping right now and it is nice here. We rode the cart around yesterday. I really like my cart.


Or possibly "East Coast Golf Cart Rally....Outback Optional".









Glad you're having fun....we're having some great weather!


----------

